# Bronculitus? (spelling) very paranoid....help!



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there

Today I was invited up to a friends house, when I arrived I noticed she had another friend with her with her baby.....the baby was VERY chesty sounded awful and after being there for 10 mins she said 'yes he's had Bronculitus'      . My DS and I spent 45 mins in the same room as him and now I am SO SO paranoid that DS will get it!    I am totally annoyed to that my friend would invite me up knowing her friend would be there with her very ill child   

Is Bronculitus contagious? if so for how long?.....I really need peace of mind    I should be protecting my lil boy, not putting him at risk - God I'm so stupid ''why did I stay for so long''   

Please help   
Thank you
Hayley
xxxxxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

broncholitis is a cold, it is passed in the same way as a cold so unlikey your child will get it. x


----------

